# Pleasantly surprised



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, what a great site! I couldn't believe it when I found it. How long has it been running for ? From having a quick look, seems like a great resource for this specific element of fishing out of kayaks. Plenty of people in the know and willing to help out, a great feel about the site. Look forward to many more visits. Cheers, Mick.

p.s. My kayak fishing history is about 5 years old. I mainly fish freshwater in Vic. (lakes and rivers) and use a Perception Minnow. I love fishing out of it for many reasons, as people here would be aware. People look at me funny sometimes for doing it, but it's great fun- can't get enough of it.


----------



## Dust (Sep 29, 2006)

Mick,

I'd like to second you on saying what a great site this is - the best resource by far that I've found on the net.

There's only one problem - its bloody hard to find. It appears to steadfastly refuse to appear on Google on any search I have done (try your luck with "Australian Kayak Fishing Forum"). The only way I found it was by tracking links from overseas (English and US) sites.

I don't know if that's the way you like it or if it doesn't appear because there are no commercial links with this site but my guess is that the members you have are the true beleivers who have searched hard to find such a quality site.

Cheers,

Dust


----------



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Ken. I 've basically fished out of my Perception Minnow or Bushranger two man canoe by Australis wherever I have been able to for the last five years. I love lure fishing in freshwater. My main target species are brown/rainbow trout, redfin, cod and yellas. Some of my favourite locations to fish in my kayak are as follows:
Lake Wendouree (Ballarat), Lake Fyans ( Grampians), Lake Toolondo (Horsham), Goulburn River (anywhere!), Loddon River at Bridgewater (near Bendigo), Lake Eppalock (near Bendigo), Lake Eildon. This is only the start. Many of these lakes are either stuffed or almost stuffed because of the drought. I would rate Lake Toolondo as one of the best trout lakes in the state but it's bone dry now. Lake Wendouree was a blast with almost a gaurantee of 6 fish a session on spinners. Now it's a muddy pool. Similar story at Lake Fyans. Because the lake was so low, they netted it! Could have still been great in the yak! Anyway, I still get around to places they still have water, but the quality spots are literally drying up. I have had to fish less for the temperature sensitive trout and a little more for the natives. And also I have had to turn to the saltwater for a fix. Port Phillip Bay has an abundance of oppurtunites, as I've read on this site already. The real beauty about that is that it's close to home. (20 min.) Some places I have targetted my attentions are around Queencliff for whiting and big squid, and the area from Black rock down to Brighton for pinkies and smaller squid. I would love to get into a big salmon down that way. I've already seen that small group like this area on this forum. I would love to learn more from them. Anyway, find this site. Can't wait to post again, Mick.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Mick and Dust welcome to you both fellas.

Mick with 5 years of paddling you would rate as one of the experienced yakkers although new to AKFF.

Dust I have noticed the same difficulties on google etc, and you will find the majority of akffers have been referred by other mates or from encounters on the water and its certainly a great place to visit


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

yeah its a bit hard to find...

I actually stumbled on one of Peril's posts in another fishing forum...

kayaks and fishing :?: thats a great idea :idea:

lets have a look.....
that was earlier this year.....got my kayak in April...

and it's been a blast  

(maybe one of the techie gurus can fix the googlie thingy)

cheers


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi guys, welcome to the site. When I am looking for the forum I go to google and type in akff and it finds it pretty easily, just don't click pages from australia and it will come up at the top of the list.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

yeah guys, welcome aboard.

Mick, another SIK man, at last 

Try adding AKFF to your list of favourites on your home page. If you allow notifications of topic replies in your profile, you should get an email teling you of replies to your posts. I.m not sure, but I think that is how it works.

One of the IT wizards here could perhaps enlighten a bit further.

One of the things that originally attracted me to this site was the fact that we have no commercial sponsors so we are not bound to support one product/dealer over another.

If you get very good service relevant to kayak fishing or are very happy with a particular product, I would also encourage you to post about it. I think we are all keen to hear about these things.

Oh, and don't be shy about asking questions. Part of the beauty of this site is the willingness to share information and knowledge and ideas.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mick 

Looking forward to hearing about your yak fishing exploits down south 8)


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard Mick. We'd love to hear more from you too - you sound like you've been around a bit. Been hanging out to do a lake trip - short of purrembete/ bullen merri, there isn't much else worthwhile close to Melbourne. We seem to go out fortnightly on the bay - usually posts under Fishing Trips towards the end of the week - hope to see you soon.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Leigh. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

G'day and welcome to the site. I too currently have a Minnow for the time being and have lived in Vic for a number of years fishing the Goulbourn/Eildon area. It is a beautiful part of the world which I hope to move back to some day. I look forward to hearing your fishing tales from that region. My favorite trek used to be to put in at Alexandra and paddle/fish down to Yea. A bit of a hassle when the Goulbourn was running at 10,000 megs, but beautiful just before the season closed when it ran at 1,500- 3,000 megs.


----------



## Mick_Lane (Oct 1, 2006)

Keljad, I too prefer to fish the Goulburn at 1,000 to 2,000 meg. Just recently I went on trout opening day and the water authorities assured the public the river would be low (ie 1,000 megs) for opening weekend. Pity when we rocked up and found it flowing at about 4,000 megs. Bugger. Had to scratch around the edges for only two browns all day. Mick
p.s. I tend to fish around thornton mainly. How do you rate the area downstream of Alexandra for trout? I've never fished that far down. Mick


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> > <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3O//DTD W3 HTML 3.0//EN">
> >
> > Australian Kayak Fishing Forum
> >
> ...


That'd be a good start although the "keywords" meta attribute is all but useless these days. The "title" tag and "description" meta attribute are the important ones.

The other (and perhaps more important) thing to think about is getting links to the site from other high profile sites. Look upon it as a "measure of authority". If high profile sites (already determined as authoritive in their field) link to your site, your site is then seen as more authoritive as well. An example would be getting the site linked on wikipedia.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQLUuhsAAB3fgAASUIGAEiZqkBq37//gIACEIp+iU02mpsoekNqemk0xGTTBqIMj0gAAAaANAU1c5JNhgIxQzAEszcqtIMVavre+0qsmY3cuz7PBshJqroPFLWs540lPsNvZ0LKwX1Ihf8vX2iSFxd5iUHu+L/BsvVq6hDDIkkQPCKmC40QZOlA7Xa08aNSV6KEyEj7m5SQ6VDQcDbxzw0uMBEw8XZPz/i7kinChIAWpdDY=


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2006)

The thorton area is great, especially if fishing on foot. I love walking down from the thorton bridge fishing the whole way and then meeting up with the Rubicon junction and fishing all the way up to the small grounds where most people park their cars to fish the lower ruby. Then I just hike back down that dirt road and back down the highway to my car at the bridge. As for the Alex to Yea section, it is Imuch more suited to kayaking/canoeing with long deep runs and very overgrown banks. There is heaps of submerged timber as well. There are some thumper Trout in that section as it sees very little pressure. Another great spot is back towards Eildon along the Deer farm stretch. Its a great spot to fish walking the banks when the river is at full flow as the Trout hold up right against the banks to escape the current. Unfortunatley at full flow there is way to much speed for effective kayak fishing. There is also some great kayaking if you put in at the Bridge at Seymour and paddle down to the highway bridge fishing the whole stretch. If you like Natives, you can put in down towards Shepperton where the river has finally slowed down and turns into very snaggy water.


----------

